# I need more info on Laudario di cortona no.91 codex second half of 12century music



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Wikipedia is a weak source of information i want the full plate of info on this wonderful offering of
brilliant this awesome gregorian music of medieval lore (ars antiqua) the instrumentation is lovey , you will get : lute, harp, dulcimer, and ect, spoken words occasionatly.

4 cd of exquisite pleasure, im rediscovering ancient music in classical ars antiqua is sweet, and i like it pretty mutch, but what the story behind this awesome codex any anecdote any'' crispy detail for me'' who are the authors of this codex when dose it was publish officially.

All i can says is nice work brilliant, this is one hex of a box-set 4 cd of ethericla and mystical music woaw, im into thee uttermost heaven when i lisen to this.

:angel:

Please let's talk about this codex tediously whit passion and glory it deserve, magic is imagine in motion , music is the voice of the soul, have a nice day folks.

:tiphat:


----------



## helenora (Sep 13, 2015)

wonderful discovery!
unfortunately I know very little about it, only I can come to some conclusions about it from what I already know about ars antigua and that they used mensuras, etc,how it´s related to gregorian chant...

but the music is celestial


----------



## helenora (Sep 13, 2015)

by the way do you know that some people date it back to 13th century? well, I have no idea what century it was really composed...


----------

